# Bobcat Oil change ??



## rob_cook2001

Just wondering how often you guys are changing oil/filter on your skid's. Bobcat reccomends every 250 hours but that seams like a long time to run on a oil change.
On all of my farm equipment I change the filter ever 100 hours and the oil every 200. What do you all do?
Robert


----------



## DGODGR

I do it every 250 hours on all my heavy equipment. I thought the Bobcat manual specified oil at 250 and filters/oil at 500. That is what is recommended for my backhoe (Cat 416C). I changed the oil and filters at 250 hours since it was new. The backhoe has over 12,000 hours now. It still is running on the original injectors, inj. pump, engine, rods & mains. Everythings still OE. I change the outer air filter every 250 hours, and the inner air filter every 500 hours, again, on all my HE. This includes both of my Bobcats.


----------



## LoneCowboy

my mechanic says do the engine engine oil/filter/fuel filter at 150 then do everything at 300 (including hydraulics).


----------



## snocrete

After first 50hr then every 250hr. Hydraulic & inner filter at 500....but I usually dont wait quite that long on that stuff.


----------



## DGODGR

I have to many machines to remember it all anymore. I decided to check my manual and it recommends:

Engine oil & filter @ 500 hrs or 250 hrs if in severe operating conditions.

Fuel filter @ 250 hrs.

Hydrostatic filter, charge filter, steering valve filter (A300 only), & reservoir breather @ 500 hrs.

Air Filters are recommended to check daily but service only when required.

At 1,000 hours:
R&R fluid in hydraulic reservoir.
R&R chain case oil.
R&R case drain filters.
Repack wheel bearings.
Adjust valves (engine).

As I said before I perform the following @ 250 hours: 
Engine oil & filter; Fuel filter; Outer air filter.

@ 500 hours:
Same as above + inner air

Cab filters when necessary.
All other maintenance per MFR recommendations.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Just making sure. I am due for my first 500 hour service.. well about 3 hours over lol. Sounds like it's going to go 20-30 hours over before I can get it in but it should be fine.
Robert


----------



## RLM

I always change ours in Oct (before start of season), we generally only use them for snow & average 150 hrs or less durring the season. I think if we used them more for dirt/dusty work I would change it still @ about 100 hrs, oil/filter is cheap compared to the alternatives.


----------



## jomama45

I change the oil & filter once a year, every fall. Only about 250-350 hrs. a year average per machine. As DGODGR said, outer air filter every change, inner every other. Hydraulic filter at 1000 hrs. And fuel every fall as well, sooner if you get bad fuel obviously.


----------

